# New wooden tactical knife



## robert flynt (Sep 9, 2016)

Decided to make a wooden tactical knife. The blade is curly maple, handle scales are African blackwood and the bolsters are burgandy dyed and stabilized box elder burl. Now I don't know which one to enter in the challenge!!! Can more than one be entered and if not which one should I enter.
By the way, I used Filbring walnut color leather dye to color the blade on the tactical knife.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2016)

They're both incredible works of art, but the first one is my favorite. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 9, 2016)

I love the new one, but me too on putting in the first one...and it is weird how you used the leather dye on a piece of curly maple as I made a new crow call yesterday and did the same thing with the barrel....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 9, 2016)

The curly handled one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 9, 2016)

even though i really like the new one, your first one is just out standing. So yes if i have to vote it is diffidently the first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> They're both incredible works of art, but the first one is my favorite. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2016)

I agree with Tony. That first one is by far the nicer of the two. I bet you and @HomeBody will take the top 2 places...
What did you use for screws?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 10, 2016)

I have to vote for the Bowie as well. The blade is fantastic and the handle is even better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 10, 2016)

I used wooden dowel for the pins and lanyard tube.


----------

